# Maybe snow's not *so* bad...



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

New pictures of the girls. This morning they've decided since it's warmer, snow isn't *that* bad. lol Crazies.

Eating breakfast-









Holly walking back and forth to the barn... you know, making sure it's still there :laugh: 









Noel is all about food. 









Proof - "Rabbit, if you touch my food, I will devour your soul."









:laugh: Man, they crack me up. I love them.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

So cute . . . such a fun age.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats true they are at a fun age.

Is that bunny just free range with the goats? or do you bring it out with you? 

Thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Both bunnies were free range with the goats. I threw them into the barn when we got that really cold snap that plummeted to -15. I thought they might like the extra straw to snuggle in. This morning, I found Bunny torn to pieces. I'm assuming it was the hawk that keeps stealing my chickens. I don't know what to do about that stupid bird. Sabie, in the picture, is pretty much lost now. He's following the doelings around like crazy. He's never been alone.

My kids named the rabbits. lol


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

We have had a lot of problems with hawks, too. The only thing that has stopped them from returning is when we happened to come outside at the same time. Years ago (picture below), we walked back to find a hawk eating one of our chickens. This was about the fifth one it had killed. We chased it off and it didn't come back. 

A few weeks back, one of our chickens disappeared (we found a pile of feathers). Two days later, I heard a commotion and ran back to see one of our Barnevelders fighting off a hawk. My husband lept over the fence and chased the hawk. The hawk kept perching in nearby trees still looking at our chickens. Well hubby would have none of that, so I got a good laugh watching him zig zag around the property making very primitive guttural sounds toward the hawk. Finally the hawk flew off and he hasn't been back. The hen had a few scratches, but she survived (although she does spend a lot more time in the henhouse than she used to). Apparently, though, strange human's antics are a deterrent for hawks :ROFL:


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

I just realized that I took a perfectly sweet little thread of goats frolicking in the snow and turned it into a not-so-sweet tale with that pic I posted. I should have posted that in your thread about Bunny.  If you want to move that Stacey, feel free!!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I should post a picture of the way I found Bunny. Half his face was ripped off with fluffs of fur everywhere. I'd think a hawk would take it with or eat more of it.  What a waste.

lol @ your hubby's frantic dance moves though, that's funny. My neighbor says he's just going to shoot the thing :x Old men are crazy.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

They are so cute! I'm glad they finally realized there is a world OUTSIDE of the barn! :ROFL: 

I am sorry about your bunny. :- (


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very cute animals.... thanks for sharing ...


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Shell, I should say that the hawk in the picture is a juvenile Cooper's Hawk. Hubby says that the juvenile ones will eat on the ground like that because they tend to kill prey that is too large for them to carry off. When they are adults they are much more likely to only kill animals of a size they can handle flying off with. So I wonder if that's what happened with Bunny, too, if a juvenile hawk killed her and only ate its fill or until it was spooked by someone or something. Poor Bunny.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I'll post the picture to Bunny's thread and you can tell me what you think ate him.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

That last goat and bunny pic – :ROFL:


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

I love the last pic too and the comment is priceless!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

kids-n-peeps said:


> We have had a lot of problems with hawks, too. The only thing that has stopped them from returning is when we happened to come outside at the same time. Years ago (picture below), we walked back to find a hawk eating one of our chickens. This was about the fifth one it had killed. We chased it off and it didn't come back.
> 
> A few weeks back, one of our chickens disappeared (we found a pile of feathers). Two days later, I heard a commotion and ran back to see one of our Barnevelders fighting off a hawk. My husband lept over the fence and chased the hawk. The hawk kept perching in nearby trees still looking at our chickens. Well hubby would have none of that, so I got a good laugh watching him zig zag around the property making very primitive guttural sounds toward the hawk. Finally the hawk flew off and he hasn't been back. The hen had a few scratches, but she survived (although she does spend a lot more time in the henhouse than she used to). Apparently, though, strange human's antics are a deterrent for hawks :ROFL:


Wow! That is quite a scene! We have several red tailed hawks (namely "chicken hawks") around our farm-I hope every day they don't decide to get our chickens. I really like the vision in my head of your husband leaping over the fence! I know he could do it...heehee! :ROFL:


----------

